# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Microsoft Security Essentials bientt disponible gratuitement pour les PME

## Katleen Erna

*La version 2.0 de la solution de scurit Microsoft Security Essentials est disponible* 
*Avec un nouveau moteur de protection*

*Mise  jour du 20/12/10, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft vient d'annoncer la disponibilit en tlchargement de la version 2.0 de son antivirus Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).

MSE est une solution de protection gratuite propose par Microsoft pour les particuliers et les entreprises de moins de 10 salaris.

Depuis sa sortie, MSE, certainement  cause de sa gratuit, a essuy plusieurs attaques de la part des diteurs d'antivirus traditionnels (lire ci-avant). Ces derniers l'accusaient notamment de ne pas tre vritablement efficace.

La mise  jour majeure qui sort aujourd'hui pourrait faire taire ces critiques (ou pas).

Elle dote en effet la solution de scurit de nouvelles capacits d'analyse et de dtection des menaces grce  un nouveau moteur de protection qui la rend, d'aprs Microsoft, plus rapide et plus efficace.

MSE s'intgre galement dsormais  Internet Explorer pour une meilleure protection contre les menaces venant du web.

On notera galement l'ajout d'une protection pour les menaces rseau (mais uniquement sur Vista et Windows 7) et une intgration plus troite avec le pare-feu Windows qui offre dsormais la possibilit d'activer ou de dsactiver celui-ci pendant le processus d'installation de MSE.

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 peut-tre tlcharg gratuitement sur cette page
*


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*


*Microsoft Security Essentials : Microsoft rpond aux attaques des diteurs de scurit*
*Et trouve que ceux-ci ont mal interprt ses objectifs*

*Mise  jour du 15/11/2010, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft vient de rpondre par communiqu aux attaques des diteurs dantivirus sur sa solution de protection  Microsoft Security essentials (MSE).

Un porte parole de Microsoft expliquent que les diteurs dantivirus ont mal compris ses intentions.

Pour mmoire Trend Micro et Panda Security staient rcemment attaqus  MSE le jugeant pas, ou peu, adapt pour protger les utilisateurs et taxaient Microsoft de concurrence dloyale (lire ci-avant).

Microsoft rtorque que le tlchargement de MSE, via Windows Update, ne sera pas automatique et ne sera disponible en mise  jour facultative que - et uniquement - pour les personnes nayant pas dantivirus.

D'aprs le porte-parole de la socit, l'objectif de Microsoft est doffrir  ses clients les moyens les plus efficaces pour assurer leurs protections. Constat est fait que malgr la disposition de plusieurs antivirus, plusieurs clients ne sont pas protgs. La proposition de MSE en tlchargement optionnel donne la possibilit a ceux qui ont besoin de protection, mais pour des raisons quelconques nont pas dantivirus, de se protger lors dune mise  jour.

Panda Security ne semble pas convaincu et n'est pas loin de demander un deuxime "Ballot Screen".

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des prcisions fournies par Microsoft ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*


*Maj de Hinault Romaric*

*Trend Micro et Panda Security sattaquent  Microsoft Security Essentials*
*Et accusent Microsoft de pratique dloyale, vers un nouveau Ballot Screen ?*

*Mise  jour du 09/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*

Deux fabricants dantivirus se plaignent de Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE). Et de sa gratuit.

Pour mmoire, MSE est une solution complte de protection propose par Microsoft en tlchargement optionnel pour les utilisateurs. Cette protection sera bientt propose via Windows Update. Elle doit galement devenir gratuite pour les PME.

Une situation qui ne plait pas  deux fabricants dantivirus qui reviennent  la charge aprs  les critiques virulentes de Symantec contre ce mme antivirus en dbut d'anne. Panda Security et Trend Micro affirment que le produit protge mal les utilisateurs et qu'il s'agit (aussi et surtout) d'une concurrence dloyale de la part du gant du logiciel.

Pedro Bustamante, conseiller en recherche chez Panda Security, reconnait cependant sur son blog tre tout  fait daccord avec Microsoft sur le fait qu'offrir une protection aux utilisateurs est indispensable. Mais il reproche  Redmond la faon dont il sy prend et trouve que lide est risque du point de vue scuritaire. Pour lui, MSE est une solution de protection insuffisante par rapport aux autres antivirus, y compris les antivirus gratuits, et prsenterait beaucoup trop de failles.

De son ct Trend Micro regrette plus la dimension anti-concurentielle du produit selon des dclarations  la presse.  Utiliser Windows Update pour distribuer des logiciels soulve des questions importantes concernant la concurrence dloyale  dclare Carol Carpenter responsable de la division client chez Trend Micro   Windows Update nest pas un bon choix pour les utilisateurs, et nous pensons quil ne devrait pas tre utilis de cette faon .

Vers un nouveau Ballot Screen  ?

*Source* : Billet de pedro Bustamante 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces plaintes : justifies, ridicules, symptomatiques d'diteur ayant peur ?
 ::fleche::  Microsoft se dirige-t-il vers un nouveau  ballot screen  pour anrivirus ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Maj de Hinault Romaric.*

*Antivirus : Microsoft Security Essentials bientt gratuit pour les entreprises*
*Ayant jusqu' 10 postes, Microsoft continue d'toffer son offre pour les PME*

*Mise  jour du 28/09/10 par Idelways*


A partir de dbut Octobre, Microsoft compte offrir gratuitement sa solution anti-malwares Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) aux petites et moyennes entreprises ayant jusqu' 10 postes.

La compagnie avait lanc Microsoft Security Essentials il y'a un an pour s'attaquer  ce qu'elle qualifie du _"nombre trs inquitant d'ordinateurs sans protection"_.

Destin au pralable  l'usage domestique sur des postes isols, Microsoft Security Essentials a t conu comme une solution complte, installable facilement via un petit package.

Jeff Smith, Directeur du Marketing de MSE, explique que c'est la demande grandissante autour de sa solution qui a pouss Microsoft  s'attaquer au march de la scurit dans les entreprises :

"_Quand nous avons lanc Microsoft Security Essentials l'anne passe, les petites entreprises n'arrtaient pas de nous dire que c'tait exactement le type de trucs [NDLR : protection] dont elles aussi avaient besoin_".

Avant d'ajouter : _"Ce qu'elles attendent vraiment d'une logiciel antivirus, c'est d'tre bon march, d'offrir une protection [...] issue d'un fournisseur en qui ils ont confiance  et c'est ce que Microsoft Security Essentials peut clairement offrir"_.

L'ide d'offrir une protection gratuite pour les entreprises n'est certes pas nouvelles, certains antivirus gratuits pour les particuliers comme Avast, offre aussi des licences gratuites aux entreprises, mais cette licence ne dpasse pas les 3 postes.

Microsoft vient donc de franchir cette limite en offrant des licences pour 10 postes, mais n'a pas annonc d'accord OEM pour intgrer cette solution aux ditions professionnelles de Microsoft Windows.

La dcision d'offrir sa solution antivirus gratuitement en rjouira plus d'un, mais fera sans doute grincer les dents des diteurs d'antivirus traditionnels.

Elle s'inscrit en tout cas dans une stratgie plus globale de Redmond qui s'attaque  prsent plus que srieusement au march des PME aprs des offres de serveurs (Small Business Server), de virtualisation et de gestion de postes distants (InTunes) adaptes  ce type de clients.

*Source* : le communiqu de presse de Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous essay Microsoft Security Essentials ? Est-t-il efficace ?
 ::fleche::  Cette offre aura-t-elle du succs auprs des TPE et PME ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 22.07.2010 par Katleen
Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 disponible en bta, pour les habitants des USA et de 3 autres pays (mais pas la France)*

Microsoft a sorti hier une bta de la nouvelle version de son logiciel antimalware gratuit Security Essentials.

Faisant suite  la version 1.0 (sortie en septembre 2009), voici un avant-got de la version 2.0, en bta, avec un moteur anti-malware mis  jour. Ce dernier est plus intelligent dans la reconnaissance et la suppression des menaces.
De plus, le logiciel s'intgre dsormais directement  Windows Firefall, et propose  l'utilisateur d'activer ou non le pare-feu.

EN s'intgrant  Internet Explorer (le navigateur de Microsoft), la bta de Security Essentials offre une meilleure protection contre les dangers du Net.
Petit bonus pour les machines tournant sous Windows Vista et Seven : la surveillance des attaques venant d'un rseau (indisponible sur XP en raison de l'absence de Windows Filtering Platform sur cet OS).

Microsoft  promis de garder la bta  jour avec les signatures de virus et de spywares les plus rcentes, tout en fournissant des updates pour le logiciel en lui-mme (en souscrivant  Microsoft Update et en configurant vos prfrences pour des mises  jour automatiques). 

Source : Lien de tlchargement de la bta en 32 ou 64 bits (connexion ncessaire via un compte Windows Live)

Attention, elle est disponible uniquement pour les habitants des Etats-Unis, d'Israel, de la Chine et du Brsil, sur la base du premier arriv, premier servi (quota non communiqu).

*Mise  jour du 24/12/09*

*L'outil gratuit Microsoft Security Essentials lu meilleur anti-virus gratuit*

*Par Kathleen Erna*


*02/10/09*

*Symantec enfonce le clou avec une tude : "Security Essentials est mauvais"*

L'diteur de Norton, qui n'est pas non plus exempt de critiques de la part des "power users", vient de publier une tude comparative (pdf).

Cette tude montre que l o Norton repre et dfend le systme avec succs contre 45 attaques, Security Essentials n'en contrerait que 33.

Pourtant, un autre comparatif ralis en Juin par le laboratoire indpendant AV-Test notait que la version beta de l'antivirus gratuit arrivait  taux d'identification de 98,4 % (90,9% sur les spywares/adwares et 100% sur les rootkits), exactement le mme score que Norton (pdf).

Microsoft n'a pas tard  se dfendre en envoyant une dclaration :

"_Microsoft Security Essentials procure une protection en temps rel qui utilise le behavior monitoring [...] pour identifier les logiciels malicieux ds qu'ils arrivent dans l'cosystem et utilise ensuite le Dynamic Signature Service pour rendre les dfinition de virus la plus rcente accessibles virtuellement en temps sans avoir  attendre la prochaine mise  jour_".

Si Microsoft ne prtend pas avoir sorti le meilleur antivirus, le communiqu prcise  nouveau que la socit voulait procurer un outil gratuit qui "retire les barrires [financires qui empchaient jusqu'] prsent les consommateurs de bnficier d'une protection de qualit contre les malwares"

Avast, Antivir et AVG apprcieront.

Symantec (et Norton) semblent en tout cas avoir du mal  avaler la pilule.
La socit entendent visiblement continuer  communiquer  tout va sur les failles de l'antivirus de Microsoft qui risque de prendre sa place dans les installations par dfaut sur les machines sous Windows.

Une nouvelle guerre de communication en perspective.

 ::fleche::  Vous avez test Norton et Security Essentials : d'aprs vous, quel est le meilleur ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*



*Mise  jour du 01/10/09*

*
Deux diteurs d'anti-virus s'en prennent trs violemment  Security Essentials*

L'annonce de l'arrive de Security Essentials, la solution de scurit que Microsoft propose gratuitement depuis quelques jours (cf article prcdent ci-dessous), n'a pas tard  provoquer des ractions, pour le moins agressives, de la part de la concurrence.

Des portes paroles de Trend Micro et Symantec se sont ainsi exprim dans des dclarations  la presse en ces termes :

Carol Carpenter, responsable de la division client chez Trend Micro :

"_Je pense que c'est une bonne chose que Microsoft soit sur le march, nous aimons la comptition, et je pense que la stratgie de Microsoft de cibler les pays en voie de dveloppement et les ordinateurs non-protgs est une bonne chose [...] C'est toujours mieux d'utiliser quelque chose que rien. Mais vous avez aussi ce que vous payez. [...] Personnellement je ne pense pas que [Security Essentials] face peur  grand monde dans le secteur. Si je proposais un anti-virus gratuit comme AVG je ne dis pas mais ce n'est pas le cas._"

AVG Tecnologies apprciera.

Jens Meggers, vice prsident du dveloppement chez Symantec (diteur de Norton) :

"_Microsoft a une trs mauvaise rputation dans la scurit [...] Comme OneCar (NDR : la prcdente suite de scurit de Microsoft) Security Essentials est un pauvre produit [...] Son taux de dtection est trs trs moyen. [...] Mettre bout  bout des applications basiques n'a jamais fait une suite de scurit [...] Cela leur a pris une anne entire pour retirer des fonctions de OneCare pour arriver  un truc encore pire ? Moi j'aurais pu faire a en trois mois en prenant trois dveloppeurs. [...] Regardez le temps que a leur a pris pour faire a. La scurit a besoin d'une innovation constante. Honntement quand est-ce que vous avez vu Microsoft innover pour la dernire fois ?
_"

 ::fleche::  Une telle agressivit ne traduit-elle pas au contraire une relle crainte de voir s'imposer Secutity Essentials ?

 ::fleche::  Voir, pour Norton d'tre vinc de sa position d'antivirus install majoritairement par dfaut sur les machines vendues sous Windows ?


*Maj de Gordon Fowler.*


*L'anti-virus gratuit Microsoft Security Essentials est disponible en tlchargement*
*Mise  jour du 29/09/2009 :*
La sortie imminente avait t annonce par Microsoft. Ca y est, Microsoft Security Essentials est dsormais disponible gratuitement en tlchargement depuis *le site officiel sur Microsoft.com*. Aprs une phase de bta test qui a dur tout l't, la version finale de l'anti-virus est distribue au grand public.

*Sortie imminente de l'anti-virus gratuit Security Essentials, annonce par ses dveloppeurs chez Microsoft*

La version finale de Microsoft Security Essentials, qui a commenc sa phase de beta test le mardi 23 juin 2009, sera bientt disponible en France. La version finale de l'antivirus sera tout d'abord distribue dans les prochaines semaines en Angleterre, au Brsil et aux Etats-Unis. L'antivirus sera disponible en France au cours du mois suivant.

Ce produit, dj pralablement voqu sous le nom de code Morro par certains professionnels, sera disponible gratuitement.

Microsoft aurait donc achev le processus de bta-test de son anti-virus (dmarr au mois de juin 2009), puisque ses bta-testeurs ont t contacts par e-mail pour tlcharger le logiciel dans sa plus rcente version (1.0.1500.0).

Le programme scuritaire sera en premier lieu disponible dans son pays d'origine (les USA), ainsi qu'au Brsil et au Royaume-Uni. Les franais devront patienter 30 jours supplmentaires avant de voir sortir la version qui leur est destine.

Bernard Ourghanlian, directeur technologie et scurit de Microsoft France, justifie le recours  la gratuit de sa firme en dclarant que cette mesure a t dcide pour lutter contre linscurit sur Internet :  Si un virus contamine un grand nombre d'utilisateurs sur Internet, cela nous concerne compte tenu de notre parc de logiciels. Nous avons bien conscience de notre responsabilit particulire vis--vis de la scurit en ligne 

Il prcise galement que selon les chiffres en sa possession, 60 % des ordinateurs seraient quips d'une protection insuffisante (anti-virus obsolte ou dsactiv ou absent). Microsoft souhaite donc lutter contre cela.

Security Essentials succdera  Live One Care, son prdcesseur payant qui connu un bide retentissant. Par rapport  ce dernier, il embarquera une nouveaut de taille : un module d'analyse comportementale pour lutter contre les menaces encore non identifies.

Selon l'diteur,  La version finale de Microsoft Security Essentials sortira pour le grand public dans les prochaines semaines .

Source : Communiqu de presse de Microsoft

Lire aussi : Microsoft Corp se prpare  lancer une version bta publique de Morro  

 ::fleche::  Quel antivirus utilisez-vous ? En tes vous satisfait ?

 ::fleche::  Lesquels sont les meilleurs ? Les anti-virus gratuits ou leurs frres payants ?

----------


## Samousa

> Quel antivirus utilisez-vous ? En tes vous satisfait ?


Personnellement j'utilise avast home et j'en suis largement satisfait.  ::ccool:: 




> Lesquels sont les meilleurs ? Les anti-virus gratuits ou leurs frres payants ?


J'ai l'habitude de fonctionner avec avast ou encore Avira antivir et ma copine avec panda, lorsque l'on compare les 3, on peut se demander pourquoi acheter un antivirus alors que les antivirus gratuits sont tout aussi efficaces...
Vive la gratuit de la scurit ! ::D:

----------


## chemanel

Il te manque une option dans ton sondage : 

"Je n'ai pas d'antivirus mais je compte l'essayer"

----------


## sidev

Pour ma part je prfre Kaspersky, mais tant donn que c'est payant et un peu lourd  ::calim2::   l'excution, j'utilise plutt Antivir qui n'est pas mal non plus. ::ccool::

----------


## demonixis

salut,

J'utilise MSE depuis la beta publique sous windows Seven x64 et 32 bit sur une autre machine et j'en suis trs satisfait. Donc oui je l'installerai quand il sortira  ::ccool::  par contre j'attends des tests trs critiques concernant ce nouvel entrant, histoire de voir ce qu'il donne dans des situations "critiques" par rapport  la concurrence gratuite. En tout cas une chose est sur :
- Il dtecte les virus (si si c'est un antivirus  ::aie::  ) il m'a permis de nettoyer des disque dur venant de PC contamin. J'ai mme repass un coup de Bitdefender sous linux aprs pour voir mais le virus avait bien t enlev  ::ccool:: 
- Il est leger et gratuit
- Il se met  jour tous les matins (quand j'allume mon PC en faite), parfait 2 fois par jours.
- Il n'y a aucune pub !

Par contre il faut le rgler pour qu'il scan les priphriques USB  leurs branchements.

Donc un rsultat positif pour l'instant.

----------


## DiDieuh

Il tait temps qu'il protge eux-mmes leur  systme tout de mme... Surtout vu leur ide  de One care :/ J'essaierai toutefois, pour avoir mon propre avis car il faut savoir tre curieux, surtout en tant qu'utilisateur d'avast gratuit, j'ai rien  perdre d'utiliser un antivir MS. Cependant, vu les quelques prises de ttes prcdents avec le pare-feu intgr, j'espre ne pas perdre de temps avec leur anti-virus  ::mouarf:: .

D'ailleurs, il est prvu d'etre tlchargeable en optionnel sur win update, ou il faudra aller le cherche sur la page Microsoft, une fois sa version franaise disponible?

----------


## demonixis

Je doute qu'il soit dispo sur windows update, mais il est possible qu'il soit incorpor  la suite live ? Sinon tu n'auras certainement pas de prise de tte avec cette antivirus, car il est vraiment trs simple d'utilisation, l'interface est vide, il n'y a rien  faire dessus, on met  jour manuellement si on veut (sinon c'est automatique) et les rares options ne sont pas compliques, en tout cas c'est pas une usine  gaz comme avast, mme AVG Free est une usine  gaz par rapport  l'interface de MSE  ::aie::

----------


## adivinenza

moi j'utilise avast home, et je suis trs satisfait, faut dire que je suis pass par pratiquement tous les antivirus.

Perso ca me tente mais j'ai peur de me lancer dans le vide, par contre j'aimerai qu'on me confirme un fait : est ce qu'on pourra le desinstall proprement?

----------


## ash.ice.loky

j'ai la beta en complment de avira.
la consommation est ridiculement basse (de toute faon aujourd'hui qui n'a pas 3go de ram), j'ai eu 1 virus depuis dbut aot et avira comme le windows m'ont averti.

No souci

----------


## pi-2r

bonjour,

j'utilise depuis cet t l'antivirus de chez Microsoft et je dois dire qu'il est simple est efficace.
Qui plus est, il ne demande pas beaucoup de ressources  ::ccool::

----------


## darthmower

@Katleen Erna: Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas eu l'option: "je n'en ai pas et je vais le tester"

Au vu du nombre de personnes qui disent qu'il ne prenne pas beaucoup de ressources, je vais finalement le tester (C'est la principale raison pour laquelle je n'en installe pas).
Est-ce que des gens ont des retours pour Windows XP (SP3 de prfrence)?

----------


## DiDieuh

Par curiosit, et au vu des quelques critiques, il est net que je vais me tester a sur Seven au plus tt  :;): 
J'espre juste que les mises  jours auto demanderont pas des reboot pc comme l'update  ::aie:: .

----------


## jkakim

J'utilise Avira depuis un temps, disons que j'suis  l'aise. Car il sait detecter et supprimer le virus de parapluie rouge...
Quant au nouveau venu "MS S E", nous allons le tester. Mais le sens de gratuit nous prfrons...
Toute faon, il fallait que Microsoft y pense. Car c'est lui le OS le plus WANTED ,avec Windows, et pour nous garder, il devrait nous mettre en tat. Nous protger aussi ! J'espere seulement il ne sera pas gourmand en ressource et ne demandera pas trop d'enregistrement en ligne ?

----------


## MannerMan

Avast ftw!
La gratuit,a n'a pas de prix  ::):

----------


## rupteur

Bonjour,

+1 pour l'option supplmentaire "je n'en ai pas et je vais le tester"

car mme en entreprise, pour certains postes "non sensibles" cela peut tre un plus.

----------


## Drumer67bts

J'utilise Avast Home et pour le moment je suis satisfais, donc je ne compte pas changer pour le moment.

Peut-tre que si l'antivirus de Microsoft reoit vraiment de trs bonnes critiques, je songerais  l'essayer.

----------


## jkakim

J'essaie l'Antivir... Dj il est gourmand pour sa mise  jour. Prends trop de temps. Faut voir aussi a!

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,




> Par curiosit, et au vu des quelques critiques, il est net que je vais me tester a sur Seven au plus tt 
> J'espre juste que les mises  jours auto demanderont pas des reboot pc comme l'update .


non, la mise  jours ne demande aucun reboot du Pc, simplement une version valide du systme pour pouvoir y tre install et fonctionner  :;): .

----------


## darthmower

> J'essaie l'Antivir... Dj il est gourmant pour sa mise  jour. Prends trop de temps. Faut voir aussi a!


Il m'ait apparu qu'il a pris un peu de temps certes mais rien d'aberrant pour la mise  jour.

Il met trs peu de temps  se lancer au dmarrage de Windows et prend au grand maximum chez moi 10Mo dans la RAM.

Cependant, je n'ai pas trop aim la fentre me demandant si je voulais envoyer ou non le fichier li  un "exe" qu'il a peut-tre trouv souponneux. (j'aime pas qu'on m'embte lors du chargement de Windows).

Sinon pour l'instant un avis plutt favorable, il n'y a plus qu' voir dans le temps ... wait and see  ::mouarf::

----------


## ILP

Tous les ordinateurs que j'ai eus  rparer avec Avast taient vrols. Je n'ai jamais eu de problmes de ce ct-l avec OneCare. Mme si le firewall est un peu bugu. Du genre  demander si Internet Explorer  le droit de se connecter  Internet  chaque mise  jour. Ou  refuser les connections entrantes sur certains ports mme si je l'autorise dans les paramtres.
L je teste MSE, avec le firewall de Windows et je n'ai apparemment pas de soucis. C'est pas la panac, mais je n'ai pas de compilation de virus pour tester son efficacit.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour :  Trend Micro et Symantec s'en prennent trs violemment  Microsoft Security Essentials

----------


## Theka

Je trouve que le mec de Sysmantec je lache unpeu trop ...

Est le gratuit qui les drange dans tout a ?
Au lieu de dnigrer un produit de la sorte il ferait mieux de mettre le leur en avant si dj ...

Aprs ......  Norton ? mdr ... y a pas plus gourmand en ressources. Il ferait mieux de prendre ces 3 prog et d'aller l'allger ^^


- 

Perso j'utilise Kapersky sur les pc "familliales" et "Nod32" sur le prof. 
Avoir d'ici quelque mois les retours des utilisateurs de MSE.

----------


## om

Pour moi :



> Je n'ai pas d'antivirus et je ne compte pas en installer un

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Je trouve que le mec de Sysmantec je lache unpeu trop ...
> 
> Est le gratuit qui les drange dans tout a ?


Je pense qu'ils ont bien les boules parce que contrairement  un autre antivirus gratuit qu'il faut aller chercher et installer, celui de Microsoft va srement bientt tre install de base sous Windows, ce qui veut dire que plein de nophytes vont se dire "cool j'ai un antivirus je suis protg, pas besoin d'un autre qui est payant en plus!" et ils ne vont pas aller voir ailleurs.

Ils vont obligatoirement perdre des parts de march, quelle que soit la qualit du produit de MS. C'est comme a!

----------


## Louis Griffont

Symantec me fait bien rire ! Norton est  la ramasse depuis des annes, et ne doit d'tre utiliser que parcequ'il est trs souvent en version limite  30 jours sur les PC grand-public ! 
S'ils ont de si bon dveloppeurs, ils pourraient peut-tre en faire un, d'antivirus valable !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## lukeni2

> Pour ma part je prfre Kaspersky, mais tant donn que c'est payant et un peu lourd   l'excution, j'utilise plutt Antivir qui n'est pas mal non plus.


Cette lourdeur depend des performances de ton PC, en ce qui me concerne j'ai un processeur Duo de 2.GHz et une RAM de 3GB, je ne recent pas du tout cette lenteur dont vous parler. Mme sur des pc avec 512Mo, a marche trs bien et c'est trs efficace.

----------


## Graurk

> Je pense qu'ils ont bien les boules parce que contrairement  un autre antivirus gratuit qu'il faut aller chercher et installer, celui de Microsoft va srement bientt tre install de base sous Windows, ce qui veut dire que plein de nophytes vont se dire "cool j'ai un antivirus je suis protg, pas besoin d'un autre qui est payant en plus!" et ils ne vont pas aller voir ailleurs.
> 
> Ils vont obligatoirement perdre des parts de march, quelle que soit la qualit du produit de MS. C'est comme a!


Je pense pas car Microsoft pourrait tre accus d'utiliser sa position dominante. On voit les problmes qui se posent avec Internet Explorer pour la sortie de Seven.

Sinon je viens de l'installer sous Seven. J'avais t agrablement surpris par One Care qui m'avait permis de nettoyer des pc vrols sous Avast au travail. Je suis donc optimiste sur la protection. J'espre qu'il sera galement moins lourd qu'Avast qui peut se montrer pnible, par exemple en faisant chuter les performances lors de ces mises  jours.

----------


## DiDieuh

Il est tout  fais normal que des entreprises dveloppant des antivir payant ragissent de cette faon face  l'attaque MS, si il est vraiment efficace il risque de perdre pas mal.

Aprs, les solutions qui ont encore de l'avance,  mon avis, sont celles dployes sur un parc, avec des outils ct serveur, qui sont surement plus faciles  grer ou mme pour l'audit.

Cependant il est vrai que Norton a bien chut compar a il y a une dizaine d'anne, il prend un peu trop ses aises.

----------


## exodev

> Mme sur des pc avec 512Mo, a marche trs bien et c'est trs efficace.


Je confirme. Pour avoir un pc avec p4 2.4gHz et 512 de RAM et la suite de scurit norton 2006, je trouve la protection imparable : on ne peut rien faire. 3 minutes pour lancer une application aussi lgre soit-elle et l'outil de maj norton russi  accaparer 100% du processeur pendant au moins 10 minutes.

Mon plus grand rve serait de librer ce pc de cette horreur mais la personne concerne ne veut pas (mais rle de la lenteur du pc  :8O: )

----------


## travon

> Honntement quand est-ce que vous avez vu Microsoft innover pour la dernire fois ?



J'aime bien cette phrase!

----------


## travon

sinon pour les antivirus

Avast sur mon windows virtuel
Rien sur le linux virtuel

Rien sur mac bien sur.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'aime bien cette phrase!


Moi aussi ! Tellement elle est dbile, s'entend !
Surtout venant de Symantec !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

Pas de raction du ct de McAfee Inc. ni d'ESET?

J'ai Security Center  la maison et NOD32 au boulot...

----------


## yoyo88

> Moi aussi ! Tellement elle est dbile, s'entend !
> Surtout venant de Symantec !


 ::ccool:: 
le seul produit de qualit chez symantec c'est Ghost...

----------


## ILP

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqu, mais depuis ce matin lors je me connecte au site de Microsoft Security Essentials, j'ai a  :8O:  :

----------


## devnino

> Quel antivirus utilisez-vous ? En tes vous satisfait ?


J'ai avast home ::mouarf::  tout  fait satisfait , 
et je suis toute aussi curieux de voir de quoi il est capable le MSE ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour :
Symantec enfonce le clou avec une tude : l'antivirus gratuit de Microsoft (Security Essentials) est mauvais

----------


## Mdinoc

Note au niveau des autres anti-virus gratuits: Si j'en crois Wikipdia, deux d'entre eux sont des Nagwares, ce qui peut influer sur la vision qu'un consommateur se fait de leur qualit.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Arf autant la branche pro de symantec est de facture acceptable autant leur produit retail est zro.

MSE est loin d'tre mauvais.

----------


## supertonic

perso je reste sur mon nod32  ::ccool::

----------


## matpush

```
Avast, Antivir et AVG apprcieront.
```

Magnifique tournure !

----------


## Dark Vinci

Perso j'utilise avira antivir, avant j'ai du utilis Avast deux ans, j'ai eu tout le loisir de comparer, c'est clair que je vais le tester le nouveau venu de MS mais je vais me fier aussi au differentes tudes et comparatifs. ::roll::

----------


## darthmower

Je ne sais pas si il y a que moi dans ce cas, mais j'ai eu un blue screen qui apparaissait de temps  autre sans prvenir avec aucunes actions de ma part qui pouvait en provoquer un. J'ai dsinstall MSSE depuis et je pense qu'il en tait la cause. (Dommage car il m'avait l'air prometteur, je confirmerais si c'tait lui le temps de voir si le BSOD apparat quand mme.)

----------


## teddyalbina

> Je ne sais pas si il y a que moi dans ce cas, mais j'ai eu un blue screen qui apparaissait de temps  autre sans prvenir avec aucunes actions de ma part qui pouvait en provoquer un. J'ai dsinstall MSSE depuis et je pense qu'il en tait la cause. (Dommage car il m'avait l'air prometteur, je confirmerais si c'tait lui le temps de voir si le BSOD apparat quand mme.)


Pense a faire remonter le bug  ms :p

----------


## jkakim

Je vous assure, depuis que j'ai MSE il n'a jamais pu se mettre  jour.
Je regrette fort d'avoir dsinstaller Avira qui lui tait sans pb !!!!  ::calim2::

----------


## Setsuna_00

nod32, ya pas plus efficace en consommant aussi peu de ressources la plupart du temps (rame pas mal en scan mais c un peu logique).
Franchement c'est le seul antivirus qui se vaut et pourtant j'en ai tests

----------


## dadamovic

salut a tous moi j utilise mcafee total protection et j en susi satisfait mais j avoue que l antivirus que microsoft met sur le march va soulager un grand nombre(moi y compris ) et je suis sur que toute la polmique autour vient de l inquietude des autres editeurs quant a la menace financire que cet antivirus prsente pour eux : "Qui ira acheter si Microsoft gratuitement pour une fois"

----------


## Sieldev

Aprs avoir install Seven, j'ai mis MSE.
Aprs une analyse il m'a detect un troyen que Antivir n'avait pas trouv, bizarre d'ailleurs.

Sinon il est lger, sobre et simple.

----------


## biboo_

> salut a tous moi j utilise mcafee total protection et j en susi satisfait mais j avoue que l antivirus que microsoft met sur le march va soulager un grand nombre(moi y compris ) et je suis sur que toute la polmique autour vient de l inquietude des autres editeurs quant a la menace financire que cet antivirus prsente pour eux : *"Qui ira acheter si Microsoft gratuitement pour une fois*"


Une daube gratuite ou un logiciel efficace gratuit/payant?
Le choix est dj fait pour beaucoup, depuis longtemps.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*L'outil gratuit Microsoft Security Essentials lu meilleur anti-virus gratuit, faut-il toujours payer pour protger son ordinateur ?*

Le groupe AV-Comparatives.org, spcialis dans le test d'anti-malwares, vient de publier les rsultats d'une tude mene par ses soins. Des scnarios de routine (tlchargement, extraction, copie, encodage, installation et lancement d'application, etc.) ont t scruts  la loupe en situation relle.

Il en est ressorti que l'outil gratuit Microsoft Security Essentials tait le meilleur de sa catgorie, plusieurs disciplines confondues. Ainsi, MSE permet  la fois de blocker un malware, mais aussi de le supprimer. Il est, de plus, trs peu gourmand en ressources systme.

De tous les produits tests, celui propos par la firme de Redmond s'est trouv tre l'anti-virus le plus performant et le plus rapide (obtenant ainsi le rang "advanced +", ce qui quivaudrait  un 20/20).



Source : Le rapport complet chez AV-Comparatives (PDF)  

 ::fleche::  Faut-il toujours payer pour la scurit de Windows ?

----------


## adivinenza

En si peut de temps? C'est qu'il doit vraiment tre bien.

Maintenant moi j'aimerais savoir si c'est la peine de changer mon Avast Familial (qui soit dit en passant me procure toute la satisfaction) que j'utilise depuis 3 ans a peu prt?

Mais c'est vrai que pour que MS fasse quelque chose de gratuit, faut vraiment qu'il soit competitif!  ::mouarf::

----------


## ILP

J'ai regard vite fait le rapport, mais je n'ai pas vu de test consernant la capacit des anti-virus  detecter et supprimer les diffrents virus. C'est pourtant ce qu'on attend le plus de ces logiciels  ::): .

----------


## ctxnop

Meilleur antivirus gratuit ? J'y crois pas...
Je l'ai test aussi MSE, j'ai connect un disque USB que je savais tre infect par plein de sal**eries. Il a tout laiss pass alors que Avast m'avait alert.
Plus tard il a fini par trouv un trojan et me disais "il est dans tel fichier, je le supprime ?", et j'avais beau confirmer la suppression, il n'a rien fait. Il a fallut que j'aille supprimer le fichier  la main. Peut de temps aprs j'ai mis une valuation de G-Data qui s'est alors mis a hurler dans tous les sens.
C'est vrai qu'il est lger et simple d'utilisation, mais ses qualits s'arrtent la pour moi.
Au passage, j'ai lu le PDF en diagonal, mais il ne semble traiter que de l'impacte sur les performances du systme et pas du tout de la qualit de la protection que l'antivirus apporte.
Je dplore galement qu'une fois encore ClamAV soit absent du test...

----------


## rupteur

en tout cas le meilleur, d'aprs ceci :
http://www.av-comparatives.org/image...ummary2009.pdf

c'est symantec.

bien entendu il s'agit d'un comparatif mlangeant payant et gratuit.

----------


## jlandrei

C'est vraiment le meilleur,
Si,si il a t elu par deux voies sur deux
Les deux votants taient:
Un certain bill G
Et un steeve B

----------


## Jrmie A.

Perso, il me donne entire satisfaction, lger, fonctionnel, pas de problmes au niveau de la dtection, c'est la premire fois que j'estime un anti-virus gratuit comme une srieuse alternative au payant. Aprs, il faudrait bien sr pousser les tests plus loin au niveau de la dtection pour confirmer.

----------


## alain_du_lac

Pendant des annes, j'ai utilis Avast familial. Ensuite je suis pass  Antivir qui m'a littralement "gonfl" avec l'affichage quotidien de sa pub pour passer au payant.
Heureusement MSE est apparu, et j'ai pass mes 3 PC sous MSE, qui est A LA FOIS Antivirus ET dtection des malwares. Il m'a trouv dans des vieux zip que je n'avais jamais ouvert (heureusement) plusieurs trojans que ni Avast, ni Avira Antivir n'avais dtect !!

C'est donc un trs bon produit, peu gourmand en ressources qui plus est (quand on compare  cette daube de Norton !).

Je ne sais pas si l'avis de ctsnop est trs objectif. je pense mme que c'est de la dsinformation et qu'il a "utilis" MSE sur une machine avec un OS non authentique (dans ce cas MSE ne met pas  jour ses signatures ...)

----------


## ctxnop

> Je ne sais pas si l'avis de ct*x*nop est trs objectif. je pense mme que c'est de la dsinformation et qu'il a "utilis" MSE sur une machine avec un OS non authentique (dans ce cas MSE ne met pas  jour ses signatures ...)


Tu penses mal...
Utilis sur un Windows 7 Pro licence MSDNAA, parfaitement lgal et enregistr auprs de Microsoft et mis  jour manuellement pour tre certain de ne pas tomb dans le bug connu (je ne sais pas s'il a t corrig depuis) qui faisait que MSE indiquait tre  jour alors qu'il ne l'tait pas.
Mon avis n'est pas moins objectif que le tiens puisque tu donne ton exprience personnelle qui ne reprsente que ton vcu  toi.
Avant de me taxer de faire de la dsinformation faudrait peut tre veiller  lire ce que j'cris et demander des complments s'il en faut.
D'autant que, je ne suis pas le seul  le dire et tu le dirais aussi si tu avais lut le PDF, il n'est not ici QUE sur ses PERFORMANCES (rapidit et charge mmoire), et absolument pas sur sa QUALIT de dtection/protection.

----------


## gulain

C'est marrant de tester un antivirus sans virus, et de ne regarder que l'impact sur les performances. Je suis  peu prs certain que ce n'est pas une bonne faon de dsigner un meilleur antivirus (parce que dans ce cas, sans antivirus, c'est encore mieux).

----------


## pseudocode

Pour l'avoir test (et gard) c'est vrai que MS a fait un anti-virus qui est assez efficace. Reste a rgler un problme avec le process "msmpeng.exe" qui se me parois a consommer tout le CPU pendant plusieurs dizaines de secondes.  :8O:

----------


## dvdbly

> Pendant des annes, j'ai utilis Avast familial. Ensuite je suis pass  Antivir qui m'a littralement "gonfl" avec l'affichage quotidien de sa pub pour passer au payant.
> Heureusement MSE est apparu, et j'ai pass mes 3 PC sous MSE, qui est A LA FOIS Antivirus ET dtection des malwares. Il m'a trouv dans des vieux zip que je n'avais jamais ouvert (heureusement) plusieurs trojans que ni Avast, ni Avira Antivir n'avais dtect !!
> 
> C'est donc un trs bon produit, peu gourmand en ressources qui plus est (quand on compare  cette daube de Norton !).
> 
> Je ne sais pas si l'avis de ctsnop est trs objectif. je pense mme que c'est de la dsinformation et qu'il a "utilis" MSE sur une machine avec un OS non authentique (dans ce cas MSE ne met pas  jour ses signatures ...)


Travailles-tu pour Microsoft ?
Pour moi, ton post ressemble  de la pub... mais ce n'est que mon sentiment personnel, donc !
Au fait, les ZIP, il les dzippe avant de les scanner, ou pas ?
Parce que des faux positif sur des archives compresses, ce ne serait pas la premire fois...

----------


## cchatelain

> Pendant des annes, j'ai utilis Avast familial. Ensuite je suis pass  Antivir qui m'a littralement "gonfl" avec l'affichage quotidien de sa pub pour passer au payant.
> Heureusement MSE est apparu, et j'ai pass mes 3 PC sous MSE, qui est A LA FOIS Antivirus ET dtection des malwares. Il m'a trouv dans des vieux zip que je n'avais jamais ouvert (heureusement) plusieurs trojans que ni Avast, ni Avira Antivir n'avais dtect !!
> 
> C'est donc un trs bon produit, peu gourmand en ressources qui plus est (quand on compare  cette daube de Norton !).
> 
> Je ne sais pas si l'avis de ctsnop est trs objectif. je pense mme que c'est de la dsinformation et qu'il a "utilis" MSE sur une machine avec un OS non authentique (dans ce cas MSE ne met pas  jour ses signatures ...)


Je suis du mme avis sur avira et sa pub pour passer au payant  chaque mise  jour des dfinitions de virus : a gonfle. J'ai install MSE sur un de mes PCs, je verrai bien ce que a donne.

----------


## farscape

j'utilise l'anti virus de MS sur ma machine perso sous seven, pour l'instant je ne trouve rien a redire ...
les anti virus c'est comme les assurances ou les banques tant que l'on a pas de problme tout va bien.  ::aie::

----------


## Jannus

J'ai remplac Avira par MSE sur tous les PC qui ne sont pas quip d'un AV payant. Jusqu' prsent aucun problme et un gain de rapidit sur des PC "faibles".

----------


## sevyc64

Attention aux marques donnes

Pour Symantec, il s'agit apparemment, en ralit des produits de la gamme Grand Public, dits sous la marque *Norton* qui ont t tests et non pas les produit de la gamme professionnelle dits, eux, sous la marque Symantec.

Pour les connaitre, les produits professionnels Symantec ont toujours t et sont d'excellentes protections, trs performantes en protections (contrairement aux produits Norton, pourtant du mme diteur) mais avec un bmol commun  tous les produits Symantec/Norton et depuis plusieurs annes, ils alourdissent substantiellement le systme.

Par contre dans la dernire version du Symantec Client Security, je dplore que bon nombre de possibilits de paramtrages ont disparues, il faut faire confiance au paramtrage par dfaut du produit et on ne peut plus ajuster aussi finement qu'auparavant.

----------


## jbuillot

Ce comparatif de AV-comparatives.com n'etait uniquement bas sur l'impact frd antivirus sur les performances de la machine. Ce site fait rgulirement des tests sur les anti virus sous des angles diffrents.

De la a dire que l'antivirus microsoft est le meilleur anti virus, cela n'engage que l'auteur de cette discussion ....

Vous pouvez voir les notes des antivirus d'apres AV.comparatives.com sur les diffrents angles sur le lien suivant:


http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/summary/summary2009.pdf

Effectivement d'aprs l'ensemble de ces rsultats l'anti virus microsoft semble performant parmis les antivirus gratuit.

----------


## AlainBourgeois

Un de mes clients s'est chop une crasse que nod-32 (e-set) (payant et  jour) n'arrivait pas  enlever: e-set mettait bien un message d'erreur comme quoi il a dtect un virus qui s'crivait dans le autorun.inf sur la cl usb, mais une fois la cl usb enleve le autorun.inf tait bien modifi et le virus s'installait via cette cl sans souci sur le pc d' ct.
Un full scan avec e-set n'est pas arriv en enlever cette salet.
J'ai install MSE qui a su l'enlever sans souci. Objectivement, pour moi, il est excellent.

----------


## uluru

> J'ai regard vite fait le rapport, mais je n'ai pas vu de test consernant la capacit des anti-virus  detecter et supprimer les diffrents virus. C'est pourtant ce qu'on attend le plus de ces logiciels .


Effectivement, j'ai lu le test en dtail, rien sur les capacits de dtection et de dsinfection.
Mme si certains ont pu constater que MSE pouvait tre meilleur que d'autre sur une dtection spcifique, rien ne justifie le fait de dire que MSE et LE meilleur.

Le sujet de cette discussion est un non-vnement.

----------


## sevyc64

> Un full scan avec e-set n'est pas arriv en enlever cette salet.
> J'ai install MSE qui a su l'enlever sans souci. Objectivement, pour moi, il est excellent.           Hier 16h31


Ce n'est pas parce que MSE a pu te supprimer un virus qu'un autre AV n'arrivait pas  enlever que a fait de lui un excelent AV.
S'il te supprime un virus mais qu'il t'en laisse passer 50  cot sans mme les voir, sa perfomance est plus que relative.

----------


## lemask

Bonjour,

J'ai utilis pendant plusieurs annes F-Secure Internet Security qui m'apportait entire satisfaction. Fin 2008 (avant renouvellement de mon abonnement) j'ai recherch des informations sur les logiciels antivirus prsent sur le march, et pris connaissance de rsultats de tests plaant  G-DATA comme la meilleure protection (01hebdo...). J'utilise G-DATA 2010. Rien  redire.
Bonne ftes  tous

----------


## guigz2000

Perso je l'ai install sur tous mes pc, et j'en suis ravi.Il s'integre trs bien a windows et ne plombe pas les performances.

Contrairement a beaucoups de personnes apparemment, je ne vois que trs peu de virus (j'ai du avoir 3 pauvres alertes en 5 ans) et mon pc fonctionne trs bien (je ne pense donc pas en avoir).Je fais simplement attention aux sites sur lesquels je vais et au logiciels que je telecharge(tous lgaux et sur des sites de confiance) ainsi qu'a mes emails.

Les performances des antivirus sont pour moi primordiales.Ne voyant que peu de virus,ca me fais plus chier d'avoir un pc qui rame en permanence parce qu'un programme scanne tous les fichiers,tous les accs au net,etc...C'est d'autant plus grave sur des machines un peu date,du genre AthlonXP 2000 ou celeron je sais pas quoi avec 512Mo de ram et tournant sous windows XP...Des machines utilisables ne le sont plus parce que le dernier antivirus est un ogre,etc....C'est navrant..

Il a un seul defaut pour moi: le fait de pas pouvoir le desactiver simplement,pour du travail hors ligne par exemple...

----------


## pseudocode

> Il a un seul defaut pour moi: le fait de pas pouvoir le desactiver simplement,pour du travail hors ligne par exemple...


un petit fichier de commande sur le bureau et c'est rgl.  ::D: 

MSE_stop.cmd


```
net stop "Microsoft Antimalware Service"
```

----------


## polkduran

j'ai install MSE sur trois versions (xp sp3 avant de passer a seven), vista sp2 et seven professional et rien  signaler. comme on dit :
"pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles". ::P: 

j'ai commenc  le tester car je me suis dit : 
"qui connat mieux windows que microsoft ?" et il faut le reconnatre, microsoft possde la technologie et le savoir faire pour faire un produit de qualit, mme si a n'a pas t toujours le cas.

et non, je ne travaille pas pour microsoft mais je reconnais que, comme il a des mauvaises choses il a aussi des trs bonnes choses.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Sous Avira depuis plusieurs annes, dsormais combo AVIRA+MSE, trs bien !

----------


## pseudocode

> Vous avez test Norton et Security Essentials : d'aprs vous, quel est le meilleur ?


Norton ?!?!!  ::rire:: 

Le meilleur en scan de virus, je suis dj pas bien sr. Pour les serveurs sensibles, je suis plutot partisan de Eset (Nod32) ou Trend Micro (InterScan VirusWall).

Par contre, le meilleur pour ralentir un PC... oui sans doute Norton.  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Un diteur d'antivirus qui accuse un autre diteur de faire un antivirus pourri en faisant passer un test qu'il a lui mme conut pour comparer les deux antivirus.

Forcment, si a avait avantag MSE a aurait juste voulu dire qu'un mauvais test avait t choisi par Symantec et de toute faon il n'aurait pas t publi.

Rien que a, a fait perdre toute crdibilit quant  la pertinence de l'intervention de Symantec ( part si le message c'est "ouinnn, tout le monde fait des antivirus meilleurs que Norton ! Et bah non"  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

De toute faon comme disait mon prof de scurit, les anti virus ne sont pas aussi efficaces : aucun n'est fiable, a ralentit le systme, et a embrouille l'utilisateur : j'ai trouv un virus qu'est-ce que je fais demande l'ordinateur? qu'est-ce que j'en sais je suis pas informaticien rpond l'utilisateur  ::aie:: .

----------


## Grisou

Aprs en avoir essay plusieurs qu'ils soient gratuits ou non (dont norton, une vrai passoire). Je me suis rabattu sur GDATA. 
Cela fait deux ans que je l'utilise et je n'ai plus de soucis. Mes ordis restent connects en permanence.

Mais comme dit prcdemment, tant que l'on a pas de soucis tout va bien.
 ::mrgreen:: 

Et pour finir, concernant les diteurs, c'est bien connu pour paratre grand, il suffit d'enfoncer ceux qui sont autour.

----------


## cchatelain

Symantec enfonce le clou avec une tude : "l'antivirus gratuit de Microsoft (Security Essentials) est mauvais"  mais que valent les produits symantec ??? Il y en a bien un pour en dire la mme chose...

----------


## pseudocode

> Symantec enfonce le clou avec une tude : "l'antivirus gratuit de Microsoft (Security Essentials) est mauvais"  mais que valent les produits symantec ??? *Il y en a bien un pour en dire la mme chose*...


Pour critiquer Symantec, je pense qu'il y en  mme plusieurs.  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Pour critiquer Symantec, je pense qu'il y en  mme plusieurs.


Le seul qui tient la route c'est ghost  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps symantec, dans le genre solutions lourdes et pas efficaces.. ils ont pas grand chose  reprocher  MS sur ce coup l..

----------


## sevyc64

> mais que valent les produits symantec ??? Il y en a bien un pour en  dire la mme chose...


Tout dpend de quels produits Symantec, tu parles.

S'il s'agit de la gamme Grand Public, gamme Norton essentiellement, c'est vrai qu'elle a mauvaise rputation, elle est lourde, plombe normment le systme (il parait que a s'est amlior dans les dernires versions) et niveau efficacit, ce n'tait pas a, il y a quelques annes (aujourd'hui, je suis plus trop au courant)

Si tu parles de la gamme professionnelle et grand compte, les produits Symantec Corporate, Symantec Endpoint, ..., ce sont d'excellents produits qui n'ont absolument rien  envier  d'autres antivirus pourtant prsents comme rfrence, mais qui sont loin derrire.
a fait bientt 10 ans que j'utilise l'antivirus Symantec Corporate, je n'ai jamais eu aucun problme avec. Et pourtant, pendant longtemps, j'ai frquent des sites underground infests de virus, ils ont toujours tous t arrts, ce qui n'a pas t le cas avec Kapersky, AVG, Panda ou TrendMicro, les 4 autres AV que j'ai pu tester durant ces 10 ans.
La protection Temps relle est vraiment trs efficace, ne plombe pas excessivement le systme et pourtant arrive  dtecter un fichier infect dans des archives jusqu' 4 niveaux d'archivage sous des formats diffrents.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.07.2010 par Katleen
Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 disponible en bta, pour les habitants des USA et de 3 autres pays (mais pas la France)*

Microsoft a sorti hier une bta de la nouvelle version de son logiciel antimalware gratuit Security Essentials.

Faisant suite  la version 1.0 (sortie en septembre 2009), voici un avant-got de la version 2.0, en bta, avec un moteur anti-malware mis  jour. Ce dernier est plus intelligent dans la reconnaissance et la suppression des menaces.
De plus, le logiciel s'intgre dsormais directement  Windows Firefall, et propose  l'utilisateur d'activer ou non le pare-feu.

EN s'intgrant  Internet Explorer (le navigateur de Microsoft), la bta de Security Essentials offre une meilleure protection contre les dangers du Net.
Petit bonus pour les machines tournant sous Windows Vista et Seven : la surveillance des attaques venant d'un rseau (indisponible sur XP en raison de l'absence de Windows Filtering Platform sur cet OS).

Microsoft  promis de garder la bta  jour avec les signatures de virus et de spywares les plus rcentes, tout en fournissant des updates pour le logiciel en lui-mme (en souscrivant  Microsoft Update et en configurant vos prfrences pour des mises  jour automatiques). 

Source : Lien de tlchargement de la bta en 32 ou 64 bits (connexion ncessaire via un compte Windows Live)

Attention, elle est disponible uniquement pour les habitants des Etats-Unis, d'Israel, de la Chine et du Brsil, sur la base du premier arriv, premier servi (quota non communiqu).

----------


## bioinfornatics

> Je ne sais pas si il y a que moi dans ce cas, mais j'ai eu un blue screen qui apparaissait de temps  autre sans prvenir avec aucunes actions de ma part qui pouvait en provoquer un. J'ai dsinstall MSSE depuis et je pense qu'il en tait la cause. (Dommage car il m'avait l'air prometteur, je confirmerais si c'tait lui le temps de voir si le BSOD apparat quand mme.)


C'est pas un bug c'est une fonctionalit qui est prsente depuis pas mal de temps  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon pour ma part 


> Je n'ai pas d'antivirus et je ne compte pas en installer


Et oui je suis sous linux et pas de programme superflu pour me pomper la ram, SElinux en mode stricte car je suis un peu parano  ::mouarf:: 
Grosso modo SElinux dfinit des rgles d'accs au composant systmes ainsi pas n'importe quel appli peut mener des actions succeptiblement dangereuse selon l'utilisation.
bref heureux

----------


## cbleas

```

```

On sait linux c'est le rve

----------


## Louis Griffont

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> On sait linux c'est le rve


 ::mouarf::

----------


## troumad

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> On sait linux c'est le rve


Et le rve peut devenir facilement la ralit !
Il n'y a qu'a l'installer !

C'est d'ailleurs un point qui manque dans le questionnaire :
*Je ne suis pas sous windows, je n'ai donc pas besoin d'anti-virus*

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est d'ailleurs un point qui manque dans le questionnaire :
> *Je ne suis pas sous windows, je n'ai donc pas besoin d'anti-virus*


On peut aussi lire la question pose "Allez-vous migrer vers Microsoft Security Essentials ?" et se dire que la question ne nous regarde pas.

Sinon, je risque d'aller souvent sur les news Apple, Ubuntu, Firefox ou Chrome pour dire que je n'utiliserai pas la nouvelle version du moment car je suis sous Windows+Opera.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On peut aussi lire la question pose "Allez-vous migrer vers Microsoft Security Essentials ?" et se dire que la question ne nous regarde pas.
> 
> Sinon, je risque d'aller souvent sur les news Apple, Ubuntu, Firefox ou Chrome pour dire que je n'utiliserai pas la nouvelle version du moment car je suis sous Windows+Opera.


Un trs gros +1  ::ccool::

----------


## bioinfornatics

et vous vous avez de gros problme avec vos virus.
C'est marrant de vous voir galrer.
bonne continuation  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> et vous vous avez de gros problme avec vos virus.
> C'est marrant de vous voir galrer.
> bonne continuation


Je sais pas, depuis 2000 je n'ai pas eu de virus, je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles. Les virus ne sont plus aussi prsents que a de nos jours sous windows, de plus ils ciblent plutt les entreprises.

haaa, les linux fanboys, vous tes toujours aussi marants avec vos critiques qui datent de windows 98  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

> Je sais pas, depuis 2000 je n'ai pas eu de virus, je ne comprends pas de quoi tu parles. Les virus ne sont plus aussi prsents que a de nos jours sous windows, de plus ils ciblent plutt les entreprises.


et encore...





> haaa, les linux fanboys, vous tes toujours aussi marants avec vos critiques qui datent de windows 98


c'est clair,  les entendre des l'instant que tu installes windows, tu choppes un virus.

globalement si tu es un tant soit peut malin,genre tu cliques pas sur la premire pub qui prtend que tu as gagn 100000, t'as pas besoin d'anti-virus...

----------


## Sieldev

Il suffit uniquement de se connecter  Internet pour choper un ver.

----------


## bioinfornatics

Bien au del du troll,
les OS microsoft souffrent d'un nombre incalculable de failles de scurit critique rpertories dont ils n'ont pas l'intention de corriger. Pour moi c'est un problme quand il n'y a qu'une seule entit pour diriger le dveloppement, bien que certains peuvent y trouver des avantages certes les inconvnients sont douloureux.
Il est  savoir que les systmes malicieux ont volu avant ils s'amusaient par des BSOD, surcharges des proc et autres... De nos jours ils prfrent les codes furtifs qui ont une esprance de vie bien plus grande lorsqu'une cible est infecte.
Pour ce qui est de la contamination de vos machines je n'ai aucun doute lorsque vous dites aucun ver dtect n'est sur vos machines.
Et arrtez de dire des choses dont nous avons dit. Car ceci vous discrdibilise car cela indique que vous cherchez  corrompre le discours et les paroles. Discutons mais vitez de telle bassesse!
L'initiative de microsoft est louable mais ferait mieux de corriger ces failles.

----------


## yoyo88

> L'initiative de microsoft est louable mais ferait mieux de corriger ces failles.


avec des mises  jour tous les mois depuis la sortie d'XP, dire que microsoft "ferait mieux de corriger ces failles", je trouve a un peu abus...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bien au del du troll,
> les OS microsoft souffrent d'un nombre incalculable de failles de scurit critiques rpertories dont ils n'ont pas l'intention de corriger. Pour moi c'est un problme quand il n'y a qu'une seule entit pour diriger le dveloppement, bien que certains peuvent y trouver des avantages certes les inconvnient*s* sont douloureux.
> Il est  savoir que les systmes malicieux ont volus avant ils s'amusaient par des BSOD, surcharges des proc et autres... De nos jours ils prfrent les codes furtifs qui ont une esprance de vie bien plus grande lorsqu'une cible est infecte.
> Pour ce qui est de la contamination de vos machines je n'ai aucun doute lorsque vous dites aucun ver dtect n'est sur vos machines.
> _Et arrtez de dire des choses dont nous avons dit_. Car ceci vous discrdibilise car indique que vous cherchez  corrompre le discours et les paroles. Discutons mais vite*z* de telle bassesse!
> L'initiative de microsoft est louable mais ferait mieux de corriger ces failles.


Si tu veux dire que nous mentons quand nous prtendons que nous n'avons aucun ver de dtecter, je dirais : et toi ? Je pense que Windows n'est peut-tre pas parfait (mais quel programme l'est ?) mais pour le moment c'est le seul qui soit disponible sur PC (je ne parle pas des MAC) pour raliser ce que je fais, alors. En plus, quand je dois utiliser des distributions Linux, j'ai toujours hte de revenir  Windows, le look'n'feel est autrement soign.

----------


## bioinfornatics

je te remercie pour cette correction et je m'en excuse de ne m'tre pas relus.

----------


## Lyche

toujours le mme problme. MS n'est pas parfait, (on est capable de l'admettre  ::roll:: ) Passez seulement les 20% de PDM et restez sans problmes majeurs de failles  droite  gauche on en reparlera...

----------


## yoyo88

> En plus, quand je dois utiliser des distributions Linux, j'ai toujours hte de revenir  Windows, le look'n'feel est autrement soign.


Aprs a c'est une question de gout...

mais bon aprs le truc qui me gonfle c'est que si on parle virus/anti virus y'a toujours quelqu'un qui vient nous parler de linux, comme quoi c'est parfait et que les virus n'existent pas... (d'ailleurs c'est faux soit disant au passage)

bref, a me gonfle un peu de toujours revenir au mme sujet...

----------


## pbernard

Le sondage ne d'adresse qu'aux gens qui utilisent Windows, si j'ai bien compris. Mais on n'est pas dans une rubrique particulire, pourtant. Il faudrait donc le prciser (que le sondage ne s'adresse qu'aux utilisateurs Windows), non ? Que penser, par exemple, d'un sondage qui serait "Quel est votre greffon prfr pour Vim ?". Ceux qui n'utilisent pas Vim se sentiraient un peu exclus n'est-ce pas  ::?:

----------


## yoyo88

> Le sondage ne d'adresse qu'aux gens qui utilisent Windows, si j'ai bien compris. Mais on n'est pas dans une rubrique particulire, pourtant. Il faudrait donc le prciser (que le sondage ne s'adresse qu'aux utilisateurs Windows), non ? Que penser, par exemple, d'un sondage qui serait "Quel est votre greffon prfr pour Vim ?". Ceux qui n'utilisent pas Vim se sentiraient un peu exclus n'est-ce pas


tu n'as pas d'antivirus? tu ne comptes pas en install un?

a tombait bien cette rponse et pour toi :

"Je n'ai pas d'antivirus et je ne compte pas en installer un"

remarque que si tu es sous linux est que tu n'as pas d'anti-virus cette rponse marche aussi...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le sondage ne d'adresse qu'aux gens qui utilisent Windows, si j'ai bien compris. Mais on n'est pas dans une rubrique particulire, pourtant. Il faudrait donc le prciser (que le sondage ne s'adresse qu'aux utilisateurs Windows), non ? Que penser, par exemple, d'un sondage qui serait "Quel est votre greffon prfr pour Vim ?". Ceux qui n'utilisent pas Vim se sentiraient un peu exclus n'est-ce pas


En plus, il existe des anti-virus pour Linux, il me semble, donc, non a ne s'adresse pas forcment qu'aux utilisateurs de Windows.

Ensuite, il y a des sondages sur des trucs que ne me concerne pas, ben, tu devineras jamais... j'y rponds pas !  :;):

----------


## pbernard

> En plus, il existe des anti-virus pour Linux, il me semble, donc, non a ne s'adresse pas forcment qu'aux utilisateurs de Windows.


Hum, vu le titre du sondage ("... Microsoft ..."), je persiste  penser qu'il n'est pas conu pour un non utilisateur de Windows.



> Ensuite, il y a des sondages sur des trucs que ne me concernent pas, ben, tu devineras jamais... j'y rponds pas !


L d'accord  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Hum, vu le titre du sondage ("... Microsoft ..."), je persiste  penser qu'il n'est pas conu pour un non utilisateur de Windows.


 ::oops::  Dsol, je croyais que c'tait un sondage sur les antivirus gratuits ... mea culpa.

----------


## Im.Cresus

Bonjour  ::): 

Pourtant j'ai accs  la bta 2 moi ^^ Sans proxy ni rien ^^

Le meilleur Antivirus gratuit  ma connaissance personnelle. Ayant test Avast! Antivir et AVG... Je suis principalement du par leurs performances (j'ai pas test lequel me protge le mieux), qui contrairement  MSE1 et 2 se montrent moins bonnes.

Cdt, Andrs

----------


## Theut

"Ce n'est pas avec des rustines que l'on fabrique un nouveau pneu" (attribu  Andr Michelin). 
Mal conu ds son origine Windows a fait paradoxalement fortune grce  ses dfauts. Et a continue. 
Cela fait songer au Marxisme : les Russes avaient fini par s'y habituer. Tant qu'ils n'avaient que Lnine pour tout horizon, les dfauts du systme d'exploitation sovitique taient forcment la faute des ennemis : les Espions, les Antisovitiques, les Capitalistes, les Dissidents, etc.
Les menaces rcurrentes pesant sur l'Operating System Sovitique occupaient chaque anne de plus en plus de ressources humaines. La situation devint si intenable que l'on confia la direction suprme au chef de l'antivirus : Gorbatchev, le patron du KGB. 
Ancien espion, il pouvait comparer et s'tait peu  peu persuad de la stupidit incurable de l'O.S. Sovitique. Gorbatchev eut la sagesse inattendue de changer de systme.  ::mouarf:: 

L'impensable ? 
Avant le lancement galactique de Windows I=-1, un cadre visionnaire de Redmond assurant la veille technologique saura peut-tre reconnatre [longtemps aprs Stallman-Soljenitsyne] que d'autres manires d'envisager l'O.S. existent dans le monde. 

Pour moi "l'impensable" s'est produit il y a maintenant 3 ans, et je vis heureux de l'autre ct du rideau de fer du win-conformisme.

Sincres salutations linuxiennes (entre autres !)

_PS
On remarquera qu' l'annonce d'un dfaut de conception voire d'une faille de scurit, les ractions des organisations  prtention monopolistique (Vatican, Microsoft, Apple, etc) sont les mmes que les ractions des systmes totalitaires (Sovitique, Maoste, Core du Nord etc.) : la diffusion d'une erreur interne est (une faute, un dlit, un pousse au crime etc.)_

----------


## pseudocode

@Theut: Ahhh... un bon vieux Troll sur Windows. Ca faisait longtemps  ::D: . Alors comme ca tu as chang le win-conformisme contre le linux-conformisme ? Cool. Au fait, tu es plutt gnome-conformiste ou kde-conformiste ?  ::lol::

----------


## Bluedeep

> "Ce n'est pas avec des rustines que l'on fabrique un nouveau pneu" (attribu  Andr Michelin). 
> Mal conu ds son origine Windows


A part la diatribe totalement HS qui constitue 99% de ton  poste, tu es capable de fournir le moindre lment technique  l'appui de ton affirmation ?

----------


## Lyche

> "Ce n'est pas avec des rustines que l'on fabrique un nouveau pneu" (attribu  Andr Michelin). 
> Mal conu ds son origine Windows a fait paradoxalement fortune grce  ses dfauts. Et a continue. 
> Cela fait songer au Marxisme : les Russes avaient fini par s'y habituer. Tant qu'ils n'avaient que Lnine pour tout horizon, les dfauts du systme d'exploitation sovitique taient forcment la faute des ennemis : les Espions, les Antisovitiques, les Capitalistes, les Dissidents, etc.
> Les menaces rcurrentes pesant sur l'Operating System Sovitique occupaient chaque anne de plus en plus de ressources humaines. La situation devint si intenable que l'on confia la direction suprme au chef de l'antivirus : Gorbatchev, le patron du KGB. 
> Ancien espion, il pouvait comparer et s'tait peu  peu persuad de la stupidit incurable de l'O.S. Sovitique. Gorbatchev eut la sagesse inattendue de changer de systme. 
> 
> L'impensable ? 
> Avant le lancement galactique de Windows I=-1, un cadre visionnaire de Redmond assurant la veille technologique saura peut-tre reconnatre [longtemps aprs Stallman-Soljenitsyne] que d'autres manires d'envisager l'O.S. existent dans le monde. 
> 
> ...


Pour un premier post, c'est plutt pas mal  ::bravo::

----------


## troumad

> Pour un premier post, c'est plutt pas mal


Premier post de quelqu'un inscrit il y a deux ans...  ::ccool::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Premier post de quelqu'un inscrit il y a deux ans...


Vous moquez pas ... il lui a peut tre fallu deux ans pour l'crire et trouver l'inspiration.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Antivirus : Microsoft Security Essentials bientt gratuit pour les entreprises*
*Ayant jusqu' 10 postes, Microsoft continue d'toffer son offre pour les PME*



A partir de dbut Octobre, Microsoft compte offrir gratuitement sa solution anti-malwares Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) aux petites et moyennes entreprises ayant jusqu' 10 postes.

La compagnie avait lanc Microsoft Security Essentials il y'a un an pour s'attaquer  ce qu'elle qualifie du _"nombre trs inquitant d'ordinateurs sans protection"_.

Destin au pralable  l'usage domestique sur des postes isols, Microsoft Security Essentials a t conu comme une solution complte, installable facilement via un petit package.

Jeff Smith, Directeur du Marketing de MSE, explique que c'est la demande grandissante autour de sa solution qui a pouss Microsoft  s'attaquer au march de la scurit dans les entreprises :

"_Quand nous avons lanc Microsoft Security Essentials l'anne passe, les petites entreprises n'arrtaient pas de nous dire que c'tait exactement le type de trucs [NDLR : protection] dont elles aussi avaient besoin_".

Avant d'ajouter : _"Ce qu'elles attendent vraiment d'une logiciel antivirus, c'est d'tre bon march, d'offrir une protection [...] issue d'un fournisseur en qui ils ont confiance  et c'est ce que Microsoft Security Essentials peut clairement offrir"_.

L'ide d'offrir une protection gratuite pour les entreprises n'est certes pas nouvelle, certains antivirus gratuits pour les particuliers comme Avast, offre aussi des licences gratuites aux entreprises, mais cette licence ne dpasse pas les 3 postes.

Microsoft vient donc de franchir cette limite en offrant des licences pour 10 postes, mais n'a pas annonc d'accords OEM pour intgrer cette solution aux ditions professionnelles de Microsoft Windows.

La dcision d'offrir sa solution antivirus gratuitement en rjouira plus d'un, mais fera sans doute grincer les dents des diteurs d'antivirus traditionnels.

Elle s'inscrit en tout cas dans une stratgie plus globale de Redmond qui s'attaque  prsent plus que srieusement au march des PME aprs des offres de serveurs (Small Business Server), de virtualisation et de gestion de postes distants (InTunes) adaptes  ce type de clients.

*Source* : le communiqu de presse de Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous essay Microsoft Security Essentials ? Est-t-il efficace ?
 ::fleche::  Cette offre aura-t-elle du succs auprs des TPE et PME ?

----------


## Yorys

Enfin, a c'est une bonne nouvelle, logique en plus !

Mais bon, j'ai comme l'impression que beaucoup d'entreprises (et de fournisseurs de solutions) n'avaient pas attendu l'autorisation de Microsoft...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Avez-vous essay Microsoft Security Essentials ? Est-t-il efficace ?


Oui, je l'ai d'ailleurs install dans une petite entreprise. 
Pour l'efficacit, je suppose que oui c'est efficace, on va pas repartir dans les dbats pour savoir quel anti-virus est le meilleur, l'important c'est qu'il soit correct. 




> Cette offre aura-t-elle du succs auprs des TPE et PME ?


Pour ceux qui seront au courant, srement. 
C'est lourd  ractiver tous les trois mois les licences Avast... 


Pour ce qui est des accords OEM pour intgrer cette solution aux ditions professionnels de Microsoft Windows, a serait  mon avis la meilleure connerie  faire pour se retrouver avec des plaintes sur le dos et une ouverture d'enqute de la commission europenne.  ::ccool::

----------


## Arpheus

> Pour ce qui est des accords OEM pour intgrer cette solution aux ditions professionnels de Microsoft Windows, a serait  mon avis la meilleur connerie  faire pour se retrouver avec des plaintes sur le dos et une ouverture d'enqute de la commission europenne.



En effet, et il a t suffisament long et difficile d'radiquer la nativit d'IE sur Windows pour en rajouter une couche avec leur anti-virus  ::mouarf:: 

En revanche, ils pourraient le distribuer gratuitement aux dtenteurs de licenses valides, mais ce n'est qu'une ide en l'air ...  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

> En revanche, ils pourraient le distribuer gratuitement aux dtenteurs de licenses valides, mais ce n'est qu'une ide en l'air ...


Pourquoi faire? 
selon Symantec c'est un mauvais anti-virus!  ::aie:: 

alors si Symantec le dit...

----------


## wokerm

je ne vois pas comment symantec peut juger ce produit. Pour ma part je ne l'ai pas essay, j'ai avast sur mon pc ca me suffit 
mais symantec ne detecte rien c'est le pire antivirus que j'ai vu

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Trend Micro et Panda Security sattaquent  Microsoft Security Essentials*
*Et accusent Microsoft de pratique dloyale, vers un nouveau Ballot Screen ?*

*Mise  jour du 09/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*

Deux fabricants dantivirus se plaignent de Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE). Et de sa gratuit.

Pour mmoire, MSE est une solution complte de protection propose par Microsoft en tlchargement optionnel pour les utilisateurs. Cette protection sera bientt propose via Windows Update. Elle doit galement devenir gratuite pour les PME.

Une situation qui ne plait pas  deux fabricants dantivirus qui reviennent  la charge aprs  les critiques virulentes de Symantec contre ce mme antivirus en dbut d'anne. Panda Security et Trend Micro affirment que le produit protge mal les utilisateurs et qu'il s'agit (aussi et surtout) d'une concurrence dloyale de la part du gant du logiciel.

Pedro Bustamante, conseiller en recherche chez Panda Security, reconnait cependant sur son blog tre tout  fait daccord avec Microsoft sur le fait qu'offrir une protection aux utilisateurs est indispensable. Mais il reproche  Redmond la faon dont il sy prend et trouve que lide est risque du point de vue scuritaire. Pour lui, MSE est une solution de protection insuffisante par rapport aux autres antivirus, y compris les antivirus gratuits, et prsenterait beaucoup trop de failles.

De son ct Trend Micro regrette plus la dimension anti-concurentielle du produit selon des dclarations  la presse.  Utiliser Windows Update pour distribuer des logiciels soulve des questions importantes concernant la concurrence dloyale  dclare Carol Carpenter responsable de la division client chez Trend Micro   Windows Update nest pas un bon choix pour les utilisateurs, et nous pensons quil ne devrait pas tre utilis de cette faon .

Vers un nouveau Ballot Screen  ?


*Source* : Billet de pedro Bustamante 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces plaintes : justifies, ridicules, symptomatiques d'diteur ayant peur ?
 ::fleche::  Microsoft se dirige-t-il vers un nouveau  ballot screen  pour anrivirus ?


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## chemanel

Je ne comprends pas une chose, pourquoi Microsoft n'a t il pas le droit de faire ce qu'il veut avec ses produits? Windows est un produit Microsoft, une autre socit a t'elle le droit de lui dire comment grer son propre produit? Comment ragireait ces deux socits si on leurs imposait de modifier leurs propre produit pour enlever telle ou telle option ? 

Par contre microsoft ne devrait pas forcer le tlchargement de sa solution en mode automatique par windows update, mais plutot de la proposer avec un simple fentre OUI/NON, comme a l'utilisateur final aurait le choix de l'accepter ou non...

----------


## Lyche

On retombe sur le mme dbat que pour le browser... Le problme vient du fait que MS est particulirement mis en avant et a dfavorise la concurrence, qui, gentiment, se retourne vers les tribunaux. Non seulement a leur fait de la pub, mais en plus ils touchent du fric de la part de MS pour a.  ::ccool::  j'adore ce systme, c'est tellement facile d'entuber ceux qui bossent et qui proposent des choses... (Attention, a ne s'arrte pas qu MS ce commentaire) Je parle aussi en tlphonie, en mcanique auto, en lectrotechnique.

Bref, tout a parce que MS est en position d'avantage, ce qui place son produit en position de force, par dfaut. Sauf que... 9 fois sur 10 c'est quand mme Norton et leur systme en carton patte qui est propos d'origine  la vente d'un PC neuf...

----------


## stardeath

> en tlchargement optionnel pour les utilisateurs


Voil, optionnel, et encore a ne sera visible que pour ceux qui demandent la confirmation pour l'installation des mises  jour, ceux qui ont laisss en automatique ne verront jamais que Microsoft leur propose MSE.

Ce qui conduit qu'il faut d'abord aller dans les mises  jour optionnelles, ensuite cocher la case correspondante qui n'est pas coche par dfaut et finalement valider, encore du brassage d'air des diteurs d'antivirus ...

----------


## troumad

> Je ne comprends pas une chose, pourquoi Microsoft n'a t il pas le droit de faire ce qu'il veut avec ses produits?


Parce qu'il a la force grce  son quasi monopole de tuer toute la concurrence !
Le jour o Microsoft internet Explorer est devenu gratuit, la concurrence est morte. Ce fut la fin de Netscape. Si MS met libre et gratuit un anti virus disponible directement chez lui, alors c'est la fin de la concurrence sur ce domaine aussi : mort des industries plaignantes.
En continuant ce paralllisme, on aura donc une diminution de la qualit de l'antivirus (alors que les virus, eux n'arrteront pas leurs proprets !) jusqu' la sortie d'un nouveau concurrent performant et innovant fonctionnant sur un autre mode. Dans le cas du navigateur internet, ce fut Firefox qui continue ses amliorations : Combien de temps Microsoft internet est rest  la version 5 (et 5.5) ? Quel fut le dclencheur de la version 6 et des suivantes ? Les principales nouveauts de ces versions taient dj sur Firefox ? Les onglets par exemple ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Parce qu'il a la force grce  son quasi monopole de tuer toute la concurrence !
> Le jour o Microsoft internet Explorer est devenu gratuit, la concurrence est morte. Ce fut la fin de Netscape. Si MS met libre et gratuit un anti virus disponible directement chez lui, alors c'est la fin de la concurrence sur ce domaine aussi : mort des industries plaignantes.
> En continuant ce paralllisme, on aura donc une diminution de la qualit de l'antivirus (alors que les virus, eux n'arrteront pas leurs proprets !) jusqu' la sortie d'un nouveau concurrent performant et innovant fonctionnant sur un autre mode. Dans le cas du navigateur internet, ce fut Firefox qui continue ses amliorations : Combien de temps Microsoft internet est rest  la version 5 (et 5.5) ? Quel fut le dclencheur de la version 6 et des suivantes ? Les principales nouveauts de ces versions taient dj sur Firefox? Les onglets par exemple ?


Donc, si je te comprends bien, Microsoft n'a plus le droit de sortir un nouveau logiciel, car il a dj le quasi monopole sur les OS ?  :8O: 
Ceux qui se plaignent, vendent des anti-virus passoires et craignent de ne plus vendre leurs mauvais produits ! Oh, les pauvres !
A l'poque de Netscape, qu'est-ce-qui le diffrenciait de IE ? Rien, et c'est pour cela qu'il a disparu !
Pourquoi Opera ne dcolle pas, malgr le ballot screen qu'il a tant rclam alors que Chrome est devenu n2 et que Firefox tient (encore) la route ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Donc, si je te comprend bien, Microsoft n'a plus le droit de sortir un  nouveau logiciel, car il a dj le quasi monopole sur les OS ?


Il faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi, quand mme !!!

Ce qui est reproch  Microsoft, ce n'est pas le fait de faire des logiciels.

Ce qui est reproch, c'est de vouloir distribuer par Windows Update un logiciel qui ne fait pas partie  la base de Windows.

Que Microsoft propose MSE en tlchargement sur son site, ya pas de mal.
Que Microsoft propose les mises  jours via Windows Update, ya pas de mal. Il le fait d'ailleurs pour la plupart des ses autres logiciels

Mais Que Microsoft propose le tlchargement de MSE par Windows Update, l a ne passe pas. Car ainsi, il fait passer MSE comme une mise  jour et donc partie intgrante du systme (chose qu'il n'est pas) crasant au passage le droit  concurrence.

Que MSE soit efficace ou pas, est un autre problme, surtout quand il est soulev par 2 diteurs d'AV, qui, il y a quelques mois, ont eu des problmes faisant passer une partie des fichiers systmes comme vrols.
MSE n'est peut-tre pas au top, mais Trend et Panda ne sont pas sans faille non plus.

----------


## FailMan

On reproche  Microsoft de fournir via les mises  jour un outil dvelopp par eux-mmes pour leur OS. Un outil qui existe dj chez la concurrence.

Pourquoi ne reproche-t-on pas  Apple de fournir Safari sur Mac OSX ? Pourquoi ne reproche-t-on pas  Apple de fournir iLife sur Mac OSX ?

Il n'y a aucune raison de leur reprocher, Microsoft tout comme Apple agrmente son OS de fonctionnalits nouvelles, je ne vois pas le mal.

Pourquoi VLC explose-t-il des records de tlchargement, alors que WMP existe ?
Pourquoi se vend-t-il toujours des softs comme Nero, alors que Windows permet la gravure en standard ? Pourquoi se vend-t-il des suites de scurit, alors que Windows intgre un pare-feu en standard ? Pourquoi se tlcharge-t-il Firefox alors que Windows intgre Internet Explorer en standard ?

Simplement parce que ces produits et fonctionnalits ne conviennent pas  tout le monde, et que donc le but de MS ici est de fournir un OS toujours plus complet, et que si les outils ne te conviennent pas, rien ne te retient d'aller voir la concurrence qui peut faire mieux -et on le voit bien avec les navigateurs- bref, c'est encore des inepties pour faire rler les dtracteurs et tenter d'aller aspirer du pognon au plus riche, dommage que a n'aille pas dans la R&D, a serait plus utile.

----------


## yoyo88

a devient n'importe quoi...

c'est vrai que c'est dur pour un utilisateur de dcoch une casse lorsqu'il va sur Windows update...  ::roll:: 


en plus MSE c'est nouveau et personne ne connait. 
Un utilisateur Lambda qui veut un antivirus ira vers des solutions connues comme notre ami NORTON et Bit dfendeur voir Avast

Bref on est trs loin de la situation de monopole d'IE. le march des antivirus c'est ultra concurrentiel.

----------


## chemanel

[Troll=On]
Moi je dis, c'est quand mme une honte qui Microsoft propose une calculatrice dans Windows ! a ne laisse aucune chance  la concurrence !!
[Troll=Off]

Sorry j'ai pas pu rsister  ::D:

----------


## Nek.dev

Les diteurs d'antivirus sont en pril, c'est un fait.
Mais j'ai toujours dit et redit que seul Microsoft devait s'occuper de la scurit de SON OS,  ce compte il est donc totalement normal pour moi qu'ils ditent leur logiciel et fassent une mise  jour automatique.

Il n'est pas logique d'avoir des frais supplmentaires sur un OS sous prtexte qu'il y a des virus. Je salue l'initiative de Microsoft !

@chemanel tu trolles vite fait, moi je ne troll pas mais c'est la mme ide que toi en somme.

----------


## polkduran

j'utilise Microsoft Security Essential presque depuis son lancement (deja un bon moment) sur vista et seven et pas de souci, ne consomme presque rien et comment on dit : pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles

----------


## lequebecois79

Je trouve ces plaintes justifi, on a vue le rsultat avec le web avec IE... le boulet IE6 fait encore des ravages.



Mme si aujourd'hui MS n'est pas en position de force sur ce crneau, tant donn sa position plus que dominante au niveau des os, il pourrait tuer la concurrence s'il le voulait

Un ballot screen pour antivirus pourrait en effet tre une ide

----------


## FailMan

> Je trouve ces plaintes justifi, on a vue le rsultat avec le web avec IE... le boulet IE6 fait encore des ravages.
> 
> Mme si aujourd'hui MS n'est pas en position de force sur ce crneau, tant donn sa position plus que dominante au niveau des os, il pourrait tuer la concurrence s'il le voulait
> 
> Un ballot screen pour antivirus pourrait en effet tre une ide


C'est n'importe quoi, si IE6 a fait des ravages  l'poque c'est parce qu'il n'y avait pas de concurrence, non pas parce que Microsoft l'a tu ou interdite, juste parce que personne ne s'tait donn la peine de faire un navigateur fonctionnel, innovant et surtout, donn la peine de le faire connatre. Jusqu' Firefox. Depuis que la concurrence est apparue et qu'elle se donne les moyens de faire mieux que ce qui est offert en standard, bizarrement MS n'est plus en position de force sur ce march l. Et si ils russissent  tre en position de force sur le march des AV pour Windows par la suite, c'est la faute de qui ? Des concurrents, qui gaspillent leurs sous en procs inutiles alors qu'en les plaant dans la R&D a serait peut-tre plus rentable...

C'est juste pour faire du fric sur le dos du plus riche, et les aveugles protecteurs de la libert de concurrence foncent dans le tas tte baisse... Non parce qu'il me semble que sous Ubuntu, j'ai Firefox d'install par dfaut... En quoi a ne tue pas la concurrence, a ? Rien ne t'empche d'installer un meilleur navigateur ou antivirus si l'envie te chante, ou d'installer KAV parce que tu as une licence... C'est encore un faux problme, on reproche  Windows d'intgrer des fonctionnalits supplmentaires (ce qu'on ne reprochera jamais  Ubuntu ou  Mac OSX), mais si on le laissait vide, vous diriez : "Windaube, c'est nul, on est obligs de tout installer, c'est vraiment pas pratique pour les utilisateurs, on paye pour juste avoir un bureau" ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est n'importe quoi, si IE6 a fait des ravages  l'poque c'est parce qu'il n'y avait pas de concurrence, non pas parce que Microsoft l'a tu ou interdite, juste parce que personne ne s'tait donn la peine de faire un navigateur fonctionnel, innovant et surtout, donn la peine de le faire connatre. Jusqu' Firefox. Depuis que la concurrence est apparue et qu'elle se donne les moyens de faire mieux que ce qui est offert en standard, bizarrement MS n'est plus en position de force sur ce march l. Et si ils russissent  tre en position de force sur le march des AV pour Windows par la suite, c'est la faute de qui ? Des concurrents, qui gaspillent leurs sous en procs inutiles alors qu'en les plaant dans la R&D a serait peut-tre plus rentable...
> 
> C'est juste pour faire du fric sur le dos du plus riche, et les aveugles protecteurs de la libert de concurrence foncent dans le tas tte baisse... Non parce qu'il me semble que sous Ubuntu, j'ai Firefox d'install par dfaut... En quoi a ne tue pas la concurrence, a ? Rien ne t'empche d'installer un meilleur navigateur ou antivirus si l'envie te chante, ou d'installer KAV parce que tu as une licence... C'est encore un faux problme, on reproche  Windows d'intgrer des fonctionnalits supplmentaires (ce qu'on ne reprochera jamais  Ubuntu ou  Mac OSX), mais si on le laissait vide, vous diriez : "Windaube, c'est nul, on est obligs de tout installer, c'est vraiment pas pratique pour les utilisateurs, on paye pour juste avoir un bureau" ...


+100000000  ::ccool::

----------


## chemanel

> Je trouve ces plaintes justifi, on a vue le rsultat avec le web avec IE... le boulet IE6 fait encore des ravages.
> 
> 
> 
> Mme si aujourd'hui MS n'est pas en position de force sur ce crneau, tant donn sa position plus que dominante au niveau des os, il pourrait tuer la concurrence s'il le voulait
> 
> Un ballot screen pour antivirus pourrait en effet tre une ide


Le ballot screen n'est pas une bonne ide, vu le nombre d'antivirus qui sont largement suprieur au nombre de navigateur. 

"Tuer la concurrence", la concurrence d'un OS c'est un autre OS !

----------


## parrot

Quelle diffrence que MSE soit diffus sur Windows Update ou sur un autre support? Les autres AV ont aussi un systme de mj! Je ne vois pas o est le problme.

Par contre, je trouve cocasse que tous ces CEO, les champions du libralisme, de la concurrence, du libre march, se plaignent d'un nouveau concurrent! Comme not dans beaucoup de rponses, l'exemple des navigateurs montre que la concurrence a fait avancer les choses dans ce domaine. Et que Microsoft n'a pas russi  craser le march! Pourquoi en irait-il autrement pour les AV? Les plus faibles vont disparatre? Tant pis pour eux!

----------


## pcaboche

> Microsoft se dirige-t-il vers un nouveau  ballot screen  pour anrivirus ?


Je trouve l'ide d'un  ballot screen  excellente. Comme a tout de suite aprs une nouvelle installation de Windows, en quelque clicks on pourrait installer un antivirus.

Gnralement la premire chose que j'installe aprs Windows, c'est MSE. Je le trouve simple, pratique, et peu gourmand en ressources.

----------


## Cyrilange

Si MSE est si mauvais que a, pourquoi s'inquitent-t-ils ?
Les clients devraient donc s'en rendre compte rapidement et choisir un antivirus payant ?
Par contre si MSE n'est pas aussi mauvais qu'ils le prtendent, cela expliquerait peut tre pourquoi ils sont si inquiet.
Il existe des antivirus gratuit depuis trs longtemps : Avast, Antivir, etc..
Alors pourquoi MSE est un problme plus que les autres ? Windows Update ? Alors que dire du pare-feu Windows ?
Plutt que de  "brailler" contre Microsoft  chaque fois qu'ils font quelque chose pour le bien de l'utilisateur, ils feraient mieux de nous faire la dmonstration que leurs antivirus valent bien le prix demand.
Je ne dis pas que MSE est le meilleur antivirus du monde mais honntement si il n'tait pas sign "Microsoft" ils n'en parleraient mme pas.

----------


## WOLO Laurent

Je l'ai adopt depuis plus de 2 mois sur mon poste sous Windows 7 et franchement sur certains virus, il surpasse Symantec Antivirus Endpoint et Avast et je l'ai adopt.
Flicitation Microsoft.

----------


## Rom_1

En lisant l'article en lien, je remarque que le sud de l'Europe ("Southern Europe") est  ct de l'Amrique Latine, l'Asie et la Chine, dans la liste des pays o le piratage logiciel est endmique.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Microsoft Security Essentials : Microsoft rpond aux attaques des diteurs de scurit*
*Et trouve que ceux-ci ont mal interprt ses objectifs*

*Mise  jour du 15/11/2010, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft vient de rpondre par communiqu aux attaques des diteurs dantivirus sur sa solution de protection  Microsoft Security essentials (MSE).

Un porte parole de Microsoft expliquent que les diteurs dantivirus ont mal compris ses intentions.

Pour mmoire Trend Micro et Panda Security staient rcemment attaqus  MSE le jugeant pas, ou peu, adapt pour protger les utilisateurs et taxaient Microsoft de concurrence dloyale (lire ci-avant).

Microsoft rtorque que le tlchargement de MSE, via Windows Update, ne sera pas automatique et ne sera disponible en mise  jour facultative que - et uniquement - pour les personnes nayant pas dantivirus.

D'aprs le porte-parole de la socit, l'objectif de Microsoft est doffrir  ses clients les moyens les plus efficaces pour assurer leurs protections. Constat est fait que malgr la disposition de plusieurs antivirus, plusieurs clients ne sont pas protgs. La proposition de MSE en tlchargement optionnel donne la possibilit a ceux qui ont besoin de protection, mais pour des raisons quelconques nont pas dantivirus, de se protger lors dune mise  jour.

Panda Security ne semble pas convaincu et n'est pas loin de demander un deuxime "Ballot Screen".

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des prcisions fournies par Microsoft ?


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Louis Griffont

Juste pour donner une information complmentaire,
je viens d'installer une nouvelle machine avec Seven pro 32bits, et aprs l'installation, le service de scurit de Windows, me signale (fort justement) qu'il n'y a pas d'antivirus d'installer et me propose d'en tlcharger un.

Par curiosit, j'ai cliqu pour voir ce qu'il allait faire.

Et l, Oh surprise, je me retrouve sur une page web, avec les logos des antivirus les plus connus (Avast, Norton, AVG, Kaspersky, ... ) bref, un grand nombre (je ne sais pas s'ils y taient tous, mais y en avait pas mal) et, perdu dans cette foule d'antivirus, se trouvait MSE, pas plus mis en vidence que les autres.

Voil. C'tait juste pour faire part de ma rcente (ce matin) exprience.

----------


## FailMan

> Panda Security ne semble pas convaincu et n'est pas loin de demander un deuxime "Ballot Screen".


Bien sr, allons-y, poussons ce concept jusqu'au bout !  ::aie:: 

Un ballot screen pour l'antivirus, un ballot screen pour le navigateur, un ballot screen pour la calculatrice, un ballot screen pour Paint, un ballot screen pour Wordpad, un ballot screen pour l'explorateur, un ballot screen pour le solitaire, un ballot screen pour le dfragmenteur de disque, un ballot screen pour le nettoyeur de disque, etc... etc...

 ::cfou::

----------


## loufab

Bonjour,

Je l'utilise avec satisfaction depuis sa sortie. Par rapport  certains que j'ai test et que je ne citerais pas il est simple d'utilisation et pas lourd du tout.

Concernant la rponse de MS, elle est normale. Pourquoi n'aurait-elle pas le droit de crer un antivirus ? Personne n'a le monopole sur tel ou tel type de logiciel.

et les utilisateurs ne sont pas des moutons... Mais il me semble que les diteurs d'antivirus ne le savent pas.  :8O:

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*La version 2.0 de la solution de scurit Microsoft Security Essentials est disponible* 
*Avec un nouveau moteur de protection*

*Mise  jour du 20/12/10, par Hinault Romaric*

Microsoft vient d'annoncer la disponibilit en tlchargement de la version 2.0 de son antivirus Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE).

MSE est une solution de protection gratuite propose par Microsoft pour les particuliers et les entreprises de moins de 10 salaris.

Depuis sa sortie, MSE, certainement  cause de sa gratuit, a essuy plusieurs attaques de la part des diteurs d'antivirus traditionnels (lire ci-avant). Ces derniers l'accusaient notamment de ne pas tre vritablement efficace.

La mise  jour majeure qui sort aujourd'hui pourrait faire taire ces critiques (ou pas).

Elle dote en effet la solution de scurit de nouvelles capacits d'analyse et de dtection des menaces grce  un nouveau moteur de protection qui la rend, d'aprs Microsoft, plus rapide et plus efficace.

MSE s'intgre galement dsormais  Internet Explorer pour une meilleure protection contre les menaces venant du web.

On notera galement l'ajout d'une protection pour les menaces rseau (mais uniquement sur Vista et Windows 7) et une intgration plus troite avec le pare-feu Windows qui offre dsormais la possibilit d'activer ou de dsactiver celui-ci pendant le processus d'installation de MSE.

 ::fleche::  *Microsoft Security Essentials 2.0 peut-tre tlcharg gratuitement sur cette page
*



*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## micdech

Il y a assez d'abrutis qui nous envoient des virus gratuitement pour avoir un antivirus gratuit. 
Je souponne mme que certaines grosses marques d'antivirus mandatent des personnes pour en envoyer, et ainsi crer une demande.

Bref, c'est trs bien comme cela !

----------


## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,

Je suis justement en train de me pencher sur le produit, le renouvellement du mien tant en fvrier, mais ce qui me chiffonne c'est que qu' premire vue dans la news riches :




> toutes les options lies  la protection des menaces caches dans des pages Web sont disponibles uniquement pour Internet Explorer


Je trouve a parfaitement cohrent que, vu la gratuit du produit, Microsoft privilgie le sien (o de plus il est le mieux plac pour ce faire),  mais pour moi, c'est rdhibitoire vu que je ne peux me limiter  l'utilisation d'un seul navigateur (ft-il le meilleur, l n'est pas le dbat). 

cordialement,

Didier

----------

